# Starting A Computer Repair Business...



## mainetech

I couldn't find a forum that dealt with this specific question. So my appologies to the moderators if it is not where you want this posted. 

I am starting a small computer repair business based out of my home. I will be doing on site tech work as well as bringing machines to my workspace when necessary. Mainly for Small Businesses and Home Users. With Small Businesses being the MAIN focus. My question is mostly about payment for services rendered and I figured with all these seasoned techs on here I would get some first hand answers. 

How is it you assure that your going to get paid for services? I know nothing is set in stone, and no matter what your going to run into a problem every now and then. But if you go out to a job, fix their computer and they give you a check and it bounces. How do you recoup that? Or do most of you just not accept checks for that reason? 

Also as far as on hand hardware. I know i'm going to want to have at a least a couple of the most used components for testing and replacement, such as hard drives, Vid Cards, Dvd Drives, Etc.. with regular rotation as prices change so often. But how many do most of you keep on hand? Or would you suggest for a small computer repair company? I have a really good online vendor for products which i'll be ordering through. But i don't dare to just order products as needed as the shipping time would cost me customers.

Also any other suggestions and advice would be much appreciated. I've been working on computers for years but this will be my first attempt at making this a business. Thanks to Everyone In Advance!


----------



## af3

This is one of the reasons I don't go into this line of work.

One way you could do it, is to bill them for parts first, and when you complete the job, bill them for labor.

This would work out real good if you had a computer hardware vender nearby. As for on-site parts, I would just start out with one of each generation part.

1 IDE HDD & 1 SATA HDD (test parts)
1 CD-ROM
1 512MB stick of each type of ram... again, just for testing.

This business is no fun. I have never done it professionally, but from my experience just helping friends, neighbors, and family, it takes a certain type of person to do this every day.

Then again, that is just me.

EDIT: If you or someone else destroys a client's computer, be prepared to replace it or fix the damage at no additional cost.


----------



## lazareth1

Keep a log of every job you do and the prices you have charged for labour etc. (You should be doing this anywayz for tax purposes :smile This way, if someone doesn't pay, then you have a record of it.


----------



## Cellus

There is a _lot_ you need to know about running your own business - the laws, the requirements, the taxes, etc.

I highly recommend you look into one of those "Do-It-Yourself Business" courses that teaches you all of this information required in your area.


----------



## tgg

mainetech said:


> I couldn't find a forum that dealt with this specific question. So my appologies to the moderators if it is not where you want this posted.
> 
> I am starting a small computer repair business based out of my home. I will be doing on site tech work as well as bringing machines to my workspace when necessary. Mainly for Small Businesses and Home Users. With Small Businesses being the MAIN focus. My question is mostly about payment for services rendered and I figured with all these seasoned techs on here I would get some first hand answers.
> 
> How is it you assure that your going to get paid for services? I know nothing is set in stone, and no matter what your going to run into a problem every now and then. But if you go out to a job, fix their computer and they give you a check and it bounces. How do you recoup that? Or do most of you just not accept checks for that reason?
> 
> Also as far as on hand hardware. I know i'm going to want to have at a least a couple of the most used components for testing and replacement, such as hard drives, Vid Cards, Dvd Drives, Etc.. with regular rotation as prices change so often. But how many do most of you keep on hand? Or would you suggest for a small computer repair company? I have a really good online vendor for products which i'll be ordering through. But i don't dare to just order products as needed as the shipping time would cost me customers.
> 
> Also any other suggestions and advice would be much appreciated. I've been working on computers for years but this will be my first attempt at making this a business. Thanks to Everyone In Advance!



I also have my own onsite/mobile computer tech business been doing it for about a good 2 years. I'll kind of explain how I run it myself. First off all you have to be patient specially dealing with older folks/seniors and such which I do. When a customers computer needs parts like motherboards, harddrives, etc I always ask for the money for the part first then once the pc is ready to go back to the customer fixed then I just charge my labor/work next.

I also work at my home since I dont have a shop, I accept cash or checks. What I tend to do with customers is explain in detail steps what I have done to the pc to get it working whatever the issue was. Even though they wont retain all that technical gibberish you said to them I can tell they feel good about the work involved and money they put into the pc getting fixed. I only had one check bounce, all it took was a call to the customer informing them the check was returned to me in the mail and they offered for me go pickup cash this time, so you are rarely gonna have bounce check issues because you wont be dealing with criminals I'm sure. Unless you go to the HOOD eheheh.

Another thing is I love this job because for one computers, pc gaming etc are my hobby for like 15 years so its fun dealing with customers pc issues, thats the additude you got to display when going to customers.

Sometimes I install used parts like power supplys, ram, hardrives, etc that I get from towers that customers give me, garage sales, thrift stores, but I let the customers know ahead of time and charge the amount of the used part lower than new prices, usually half price from new.

Another thing is I have very little OverHead money going out of my pocket to run the business, and I'm doing this on purpose and I like it like that, infact the only real overhead i have is gas money. So what i can tell you is just know right now that its going to take 3-5 years to see very good results from the business, and thats if you really out there talking, delivering flyers etc etc. Dont do that phone book crap right now thats in the future when you get rolling. That'll be a overhead bill right there, what you do is go to building that have boards to put of classifieds and such, and go to neighbor hoods and business's passing out cards and flyers. Just know the way you get customers mostly is word of mouth, so do your best to the fullest when dealing with that one customer then they will like you and tell people and it builds and builds from there.

I use Microsoft Outlook Contacts to store my customers info and the work and charges I did. Like someone else said here its for tax purposes and such.


"af3" said it aint know fun for him working on family, friends computers dont take that to serously because usually when you do work like that for people you know well you probably aint gonna get paid thats why hehehe. Another thing what I love is just think you'll be your own boss running you own show you dont have to go to work at another business and deal with bosses, employess, drama, sensentivitys, all that ******** ehehhe.

Thats all for now I'm sure theres more to tell you, I'm tired its 2:33am right now in california, good night all.........


----------



## af3

TGG, do you have certifications? Maybe this kind of work isn't so bad... Making house-calls can be discouraging, as some people have very messy houses.


----------



## tgg

af3 said:


> TGG, do you have certifications? Maybe this kind of work isn't so bad... Making house-calls can be discouraging, as some people have very messy houses.


No I dont have certifications, I feel right now I dont need them because usually when you want to work for someone else then your gonna need them but this is my own business and customers are not going to ask you to show them your certificate hanging on the wall hehehhe.

I dont care how messy peoples house are my rooms and house are a mess too sometimes, but depending on the issue of computers you not going to spen alot of time at houses. If your hooking up a small network in house or hoking up broadband then yea you'll be in someones house, but dealing with reinstalling of windows, fixing windows errors, infenctions, motherboard, I always end up taking the tower with me and doing at my home on my work bench, then whaen you take it back you just hook it up really quick, turn it on and launch internet make sure everthing works, then get paid.


----------



## lazareth1

af3 said:


> TGG, do you have certifications? Maybe this kind of work isn't so bad... Making house-calls can be discouraging, as some people have very messy houses.


Yeah like old takeaways been there for 3 weeks and dog crap everywhere. Ewwww. Even worse, you go into a house like that and you pop open the comp case and see do crap stuck in all the fans!?!?! 

"Ah a smell er, see what the problem is!" :laugh::laugh:

Hope this doesn't put you off!! I'm just running away with my imagination lmao.


----------



## ebackhus

It's important to make sure that you first understand that it is a business and not just a hobby. Many times you'll hear about some geeky friends who started a shop only to fail because they treated it as a hobby and couldn't manage the money/business aspect. I plan to start a home-based shop once I get a house. I'll do the major work while my girlfriend will run the numbers. it works well because she's not that hot with computer work but is great with numbers. I'm also good with numbers but want to keep a tighter focus on the work.


----------



## tgg

ebackhus said:


> It's important to make sure that you first understand that it is a business and not just a hobby. Many times you'll hear about some geeky friends who started a shop only to fail because they treated it as a hobby and couldn't manage the money/business aspect. I plan to start a home-based shop once I get a house. I'll do the major work while my girlfriend will run the numbers. it works well because she's not that hot with computer work but is great with numbers. I'm also good with numbers but want to keep a tighter focus on the work.


Thats right you got to do this for the long haul, you have to do it to the fullest, be focus, and it takes patients. It takes a good 3-5 years to see some progress when starting a business. Alot of people try a particular business and give up in a year or so, you got to go into being extremly patient and try to keep your overhead low. The fails of business is alot to due with spending alot of money and overhead situations, like parts, inventory, shops/ultility bills employes, etc etc, thats all ok way later down the line when 1 person yourself cant handle all that goodness your doing on your own hehehe, then you can start to grow.


----------



## af3

tgg said:


> No I dont have certifications, I feel right now I dont need them because usually when you want to work for someone else then your gonna need them but this is my own business and customers are not going to ask you to show them your certificate hanging on the wall hehehhe.


If I were going to be paying you over $1,000 I would want to see your certificates...


----------



## tgg

af3 said:


> If I were going to be paying you over $1,000 I would want to see your certificates...


Thats your personal prefences of wanting someone to show you certificates, so far of all the customers I dealt with none asked for certificates, and some mostly home customers dont even want and care for reciepts. Me personally when getting work done by handymans, painters, plumbers etc etc I never ask for schooling, awards, certificates etc.


----------



## af3

Did you take any classes, or did you just pick up everything you know and learn on-the-fly as you encounter new computer problems to solve?


----------



## tgg

af3 said:


> Did you take any classes, or did you just pick up everything you know and learn on-the-fly as you encounter new computer problems to solve?


To tell you the truth me personally I'am the type I learn on my own. I picked up knowlege by reading magazines, books, dealing with my personal computers issues, researching, using cbt nuggets videos and other cool videos out there like CBT nuggets. The only way I can deal with a class envoirment is if the other 20 people in the class are seroius in being there and are mature adults. Otherwise it'll be kids in there joking around, being all lovy dovy, talking about what party there going to etc etc ehhehe, I did all those youngster stuff during the late teens and early 20's i'm 31 now.


----------



## tgg

To everyone out ther thinking about there own computer related business. Certificates are a little overrated..... what I mean is if your strickly gonna look for a job all of your life with company and such then yes your gonna want probably want certificates because its a natural thing where when you submit a resume and such about yourself employers are going to pay attention to the the persons with certificates. 

Ok now with getting certificates usually someone will pay 1000's of dollars or so for the classes/courses right, well that gets expensive, so if your the type that can learn on your own, there is ways to study yourself with watching videos, then doing some practice exams then looking for a local testing center to get whatever certificate your wanting. You dont have to go to a classroom to get certify. 

If your starting your own computer tech business and currently dont have certificates dont worry about getting them but still use all those study materials, books, videos, etc etc to learn some things. Check out the videos from CBT nuggets.

Remember that just becasue you have that paper certificate doesnt mean your very good of that knowledge, its all about real world hands on experience you have.


----------



## lazareth1

I started off like tgg where I was self taught and found I had a real knack and an interest for this sorta thing. So off I went to college and 4 years later I have a degree with CISCO experience and going to be sitting my CCNA soon. 

I agree and disagree with tgg on the fact about certs. I know plenty of ppl making money with no certs BUT if a customer was to chose between two companies, which would they choose? A company touting certifications or one that had none? Certifications in this case are more to do with advertising.


----------



## Cypherclown

im working on getting my A+ right now then i plan on getting my Net+ i have done a few small jobs here and there mostly just for free for friends and stuff i recently did get paid for doing a job i repaired the PC in my apartment complex managers office i too would like to start my own repair business but im not very confident about running it out of my apartment what are all of your thoughts on pricing and advertising also how do you arrange the pickup do you more often than not go to them or do you have them come to you?


----------



## af3

tgg said:


> To tell you the truth me personally I'am the type I learn on my own. I picked up knowlege by reading magazines, books, dealing with my personal computers issues, researching, using cbt nuggets videos and other cool videos out there like CBT nuggets. The only way I can deal with a class envoirment is if the other 20 people in the class are seroius in being there and are mature adults. Otherwise it'll be kids in there joking around, being all lovy dovy, talking about what party there going to etc etc ehhehe, I did all those youngster stuff during the late teens and early 20's i'm 31 now.


I can't stand 80% of people either, but for the sake of an Education, I would be able to filter out the... nonsense, lets say.

I am trying to find a way to take an online course and get certified in Network+ and Security+ as they interest me. I think I know enough to pass A+ but am reviewing updated books just to make sure I am not missing anything new.

I can't stand the rich morons who take classes just for the sake of social networking.

Isn't the A+ test around $250?


----------



## tgg

Cypherclown said:


> im working on getting my A+ right now then i plan on getting my Net+ i have done a few small jobs here and there mostly just for free for friends and stuff i recently did get paid for doing a job i repaired the PC in my apartment complex managers office i too would like to start my own repair business but im not very confident about running it out of my apartment what are all of your thoughts on pricing and advertising also how do you arrange the pickup do you more often than not go to them or do you have them come to you?


Well your not gonna strickly 100% run the computer business from your apartment. What you do is do all your paper advertising and verbal communications that you have a "MOBILE ONSITE COMPUTER TECH BUSINESS", so when potential custoemrs call they know that already, so you'll be going to there place and working on it there or picking it up. Now sometimes they'll ask if they can take it to you which sometimes I have them do to me. Well its hard to say because I live in a clean nice older folks town homes area so I'm not embarased or uncomfortable someone coming here in bringing the pc. So I dont know if you live in a nice area or what you have to think about that yourself and make that call. Now I never had a cutomer come inside my home, I just meet them outside in the front or even they drive in the back to the garages and I open my garage door and greet them there.

So again this a business you go to them, so make sure you advertise that. But of course you can setup your home to help with working with the computers you pickup, so I have a one of those wooden looking folding flat tables i got at staples long time ago and setup a work bench situation in my gaming/work room.


----------



## Smurf43

lazareth1 said:


> Yeah like old takeaways been there for 3 weeks and dog crap everywhere. Ewwww. Even worse, you go into a house like that and you pop open the comp case and see do crap stuck in all the fans!?!?!
> 
> "Ah a smell er, see what the problem is!" :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Hope this doesn't put you off!! I'm just running away with my imagination lmao.


I have been there....just this week! LOL

As for Certs, I am going for the A+ just to have it. It DOES influence some people, I know this from experience and some lost $$.


----------



## lazareth1

Smurf43 said:


> I have been there....just this week! LOL.


Seriious? I was just joking lol. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## wayliff

I think certs is a good thing to have for your own self-confidence and also to maybe show on your business card or advertisement. I am sure it makes people feel better when they see 2 or 3 certs on the advertisement vs none.

About bounced checks...when it is a brand new customer and they pay with a check I write down their driver license info. I have never had an issue but it seems that if you have the DL info, you can somehow attempt to recoup if they are crooks.

I also have a business and do neighborhood advertisement with mailouts and little bigger scale with a smaller newspaper that hits about 25k residences. Word of mouth is very very powerful.


----------



## Smurf43

Oh yea lazareth1.....no joke!

There have been some places that I refused to take the system with me, and suggested they take it to the Geek Squad.....really.....nasty....!


----------



## wayliff

not to generalize but the geek squad is full of monkeys and it is so overpriced for simple things it is not even funny.
I had a new client recently and he said he wanted to have Best Buy check his CPU and reseat on the socket.....they asked for $200 
I was not surprised that it would be overpriced but surprised of how much...


----------



## af3

I can't stand Geek Squad and Geeks On Call. They are the types of people I don't want in my home or anywhere near my computer for that matter.

WayLiff, how much should it cost to reseat a CPU and heatsync with thermal goo and all? Certinly not $200...


----------



## wayliff

af3 said:


> I can't stand Geek Squad and Geeks On Call. They are the types of people I don't want in my home or anywhere near my computer for that matter.
> 
> WayLiff, how much should it cost to reseat a CPU and heatsync with thermal goo and all? Certinly not $200...


I think a decent technician would charge for 1 hour of service for that job.
The rate of technicians varies from $25 up to 100s.

In my case I'd charge $40 - home call, do the job and make sure it works after that.


----------



## Deja-vue

wayliff said:


> I think a decent technician would charge for 1 hour of service for that job.
> The rate of technicians varies from $25 up to 100s.
> 
> In my case I'd charge $40 - home call, do the job and make sure it works after that.



With all due respect, wayliff:

How can you charge $40.00 per hour?

After Business-insurance, Federal-and State Taxes, environmental Fees, Gasoline,Car-insurance,401K, workmans-comp., etc. will you still make Money?

I've run my own IT-business for years and *have* to charge a minimum of $85.00 for Home-users or Home-based businesses.
(Corporate Offices pay more, much more!)
Otherwise it won't be worth for me to even come out and see the customers.
Unless you live out where the Buses don't run and sleep in your Car, how do you do it?


----------



## ProPc

you can charge $70.00 /hr easy... $40.00 is ok but keep in mind you are not going to be working 40hrs a week every week, somtime its only 20 or 30 hrs so you need to charge for the fact that its not a bulk rate, if I was working at a company they would pay me $20.00 - $25.00 because they are going to give me 40 hours even if all the computers are working ok.. then you have gas, expence and other things, so I would make sure you charge more then what you would get in your area working in a company.. I am in CT so i can only base my fee from this area..


----------



## ProPc

you really need to enjoy this business, if you make 50K per year thats great, I know guys that make 100K. But the best part is if you make 50K in this business i bet you would be working less then 40 hours a week and that is a nice bonus.


----------



## ProPc

af3 said:


> This is one of the reasons I don't go into this line of work.
> 
> hey I understand I happen to love this work and hate the 40/hr/boss work thing.. I did it as IT for 5 years. But I am glad you feel this way because that means less people will get into the trade for those reasons..


----------



## wayliff

Deja-vue said:


> With all due respect, wayliff:
> 
> How can you charge $40.00 per hour?
> 
> After Business-insurance, Federal-and State Taxes, environmental Fees, Gasoline,Car-insurance,401K, workmans-comp., etc. will you still make Money?
> 
> I've run my own IT-business for years and *have* to charge a minimum of $85.00 for Home-users or Home-based businesses.
> (Corporate Offices pay more, much more!)
> Otherwise it won't be worth for me to even come out and see the customers.
> Unless you live out where the Buses don't run and sleep in your Car, how do you do it?


You're right - at the time I am not full time in this business but I'd like to. $40 seems reasonable at the time but when things change I will need to adjust the price...I have been fortunate with the majority of my clients as they all live within 5 mins by car---sometimes I walk to their place. I only advertise in my zip code.
I have been told that I am too cheap but since I am not available at just any time I dont feel I justified to charge more than I do.


----------



## Dominik

Hello!

I am 18 years old, graduating H.S. Senior. I am going to open my own home computer repair business. I live in the apartment on the fifth floor. I know it is not a very convenient place to have a PC Repair Shop, but I really hope you can help me out here. Of course I would come down to the customer when they would call. Is it a bad idea to provide service going to the customer’s house? – Only in some cases. My plan is to spread out everywhere; business cards, flyers, and the sheets of paper, informing of opening the shop. I am able to provide service in polish, which I think is better. I also know that there are free web site creators available online. I also want to advertise it in the newspaper. And I am just curious how much putting an advertisement in the yellow book costs? 
These are options that I am able to do/provide for now;
-virus removal, spyware/adware removal, and pop-up removal
-virus installation
-operating system recovery
-installing/Upgrading any piece of hardware
-finding and installing windows device drivers
-data backup
-What about these?- Installing programs/software applications and maybe software updates


While attending to college I will be able to provide more. I am not sure yet, how much I supposed to charge them (IL, Chicago suburbs). Can you give me some short and simple agreement sample? Where and how I can get my own made business cards? Is a “ReliableComp” good for the business name? And Do I need any license or certifications? What is the best way to get the trust from the customers? Is vistaprint.com good to get business cards? And I am not sure about repairing or maintaining laptops.

I am going to attend a college after High School for the major (computer information systems) and I really am interested in it. – Just for extra info.

Please can you give me some honest opinion what you think about all this?
I really appreciate for your time, and I am hopping for your reply.

Thank You


----------



## ProPc

Dominik said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am 18 years old, graduating H.S. Senior. I am going to open my own home computer repair business. I live in the apartment on the fifth floor. I know it is not a very convenient place to have a PC Repair Shop, but I really hope you can help me out here. Of course I would come down to the customer when they would call. Is it a bad idea to provide service going to the customer’s house? – Only in some cases. My plan is to spread out everywhere; business cards, flyers, and the sheets of paper, informing of opening the shop. I am able to provide service in polish, which I think is better. I also know that there are free web site creators available online. I also want to advertise it in the newspaper. And I am just curious how much putting an advertisement in the yellow book costs?
> These are options that I am able to do/provide for now;
> -virus removal, spyware/adware removal, and pop-up removal
> -virus installation
> -operating system recovery
> -installing/Upgrading any piece of hardware
> -finding and installing windows device drivers
> -data backup
> -What about these?- Installing programs/software applications and maybe software updates
> 
> 
> While attending to college I will be able to provide more. I am not sure yet, how much I supposed to charge them (IL, Chicago suburbs). Can you give me some short and simple agreement sample? Where and how I can get my own made business cards? Is a “ReliableComp” good for the business name? And Do I need any license or certifications? What is the best way to get the trust from the customers? Is vistaprint.com good to get business cards? And I am not sure about repairing or maintaining laptops.
> 
> I am going to attend a college after High School for the major (computer information systems) and I really am interested in it. – Just for extra info.
> 
> Please can you give me some honest opinion what you think about all this?
> I really appreciate for your time, and I am hopping for your reply.
> 
> Thank You


Dont do yellow pages., I did it two years in a row with different books and made just enough to pay for the ad. Its just not worth it. I find business cards and word of mouth work the best., I just got a $90 job that took me 1 hour to do by handing my card to a woman pumping gas next to me at the station. She called me 3 months later for computer work. The point is that you may not get business the same day but you will get work as more and more people hold your card.


----------



## bilbus

ProPc said:


> you really need to enjoy this business, if you make 50K per year thats great, I know guys that make 100K. But the best part is if you make 50K in this business i bet you would be working less then 40 hours a week and that is a nice bonus.



lol working for your self, and working less then 40h a week .. sure thats gonna happen.


----------



## JeffreyNYA

I have been thinking about doing this again for a while now. Did it back in the early 2000's. Needless to say in the area I was in it was very competitive. It had a decent amount of clients but not enough to keep full time work, and even at 75 bucks an hour it was hard to make ends meet. If you are going to focus on small business then you will need to advertise and that will cost. And until you get a few clients and work with them for a while you will not get great Word of Mouth. So make sure you have the money available to advertise. Flyers on cars and Boards really just don’t cut it when dealing with business. You need to call them and get face time with them as most already have someone doing the work for them. You may be the greatest tech that ever lived but if you can run a business from top to bottom it will not matter.

I work fulltime now making enough to live fine on, but I still like the idea of working for myself. So I will probably just do side work in the evenings and weekends and see how it goes. I will focus on home users as you are able to get quick word of moth that way with little money in advertising and if its part time like this, there is really no rush and no need to spend 100's or 1000's on advertising. Flyers and stuff will work fine for this, but like was mentioned before dealing with home users is a totally different animal than business and much more difficult if you ask me. You really need a certain type of personality for it. And you will find out right away if you do or not.


----------



## ~Sophocles~

Guys this is a great thread and I'm glad I found it. I have just started my own PC repair business as well. Right now I am only charging $40/hr for friends and family. As I establish a customer base my rates will gradually increase. Word of mouth and business cards are my chosen method of advertising at this early stage.

My question is this. I work full time as a network administrator and have always dabbled in PCs since my Commodore 64 in the '80s. Now that I am taking this hobby more seriously, how can I keep my skill level up to date and ahead of the curve? I am looking at the A+ certifications, but mainly because I believe I will learn things that I don't already know. What else is there out there for PC techs to exchange knowledge? Is there a trade publication? I have looked at PC Magazine and find that useful, but a lot of it is for the average Joe User. Does anyone have any suggestions for me regarding the A+ certs or any continuing skill improvement?


----------



## bilbus

How big of a userbase do you support?
How many servers?
What kind of network hardware?


----------



## ~Sophocles~

bilbus said:


> How big of a userbase do you support?
> How many servers?
> What kind of network hardware?


Are you asking me those questions? I'm not clear what that has to do with the questions about resources for further training for PC repair. Where can I find a trade pub? Am I going to learn things I don't already know from the A+ certs? Which A+ is the best? The network hardware I support is for my full time job. My current customer base is extremely small, but growing. I will be happy to answer the other questions if you can help me understand how they relate to my previous inquiries.


----------



## bilbus

You asked for suggestions, if you want me to recommend a path, i need to know where you are at.

PC mag is for end users, completely useless for IT pros.

You need a IT mag. Most of them are free.

Network world - tech stuff
CIO - High end design topics
Info world. - tech stuff


----------



## ~Sophocles~

OK. No problem. Hopefully you don't think I'm just being an ***. I am a CCNA and support a building with about 700 users. We use mostly Cisco with some Foundry and Juniper equipment as well. We have quite a few servers by different manufacturers, but I only service the hardware on those. I don't do much of the software administration on those devices. What I want is a sort of substitute for some of the real world desktop support experience that I lack. I know there is no substitute for experience, but I want to move from a PC hobbyist to a professional. Hope that helps.


----------



## Michael_Fridman

Hey,

Here's just a couple of tips for anyone starting out:

1) Don't worry about certifications, if you're good with computers, great.
2) Advertise online and forget paid advertising. Think of places you can advertise to the right clients online FOR FREE. It's worked wonders for me and anyone can do it.
3) There will always be a customer who doesnt end up paying. Don't worry about it too much! Think of all the customers that DO PAY and focus on their repeat business.

4) Don't start with buying loads of equipment. I started off with just some free software and good antivirus programs and a disk on key. Presto! It served me well for quite a while and I made plenty of mula. If they want or need replacement equipment, you can buy it for them online or at a shop.

These are just a few things that seem to get a lot of people all caught up in their knickers. Don't worry, just go DO IT! Success likes speed!


----------



## ~Sophocles~

OK, I'm good with computers, but I want to be better!


----------



## bilbus

Computers is a very small part of IT.

Where do you want to work, small shops a few servers and 10-50 desktops? 

Or do you want something more like 1000's of servers and 50k desktops?

Do you want to focus on desktop, servers or the network?


----------



## ~Sophocles~

Right now I want to focus on desktops for residential consumers. In the future I want to move toward small business customers an integrate the network an server support. But again, my skill focus right now is desktop support. Hardware & software.


----------



## bilbus

ok for residential consumers, i would limit my studies to XP, Vista, wireless, hardware, and basic networking / cabling.

I have not done, residential consumers since 2000. My experience is they pay poorly, and want everything for cheap. If you are making good money off of it good to hear.


----------



## ~Sophocles~

Can you recommend any resources that can provide me the knowledge I am seeking in those areas?


----------



## Blade_Jones

I recently started my own freelance part time comp repair biz. Certificate is a waste of money if you will be working for yourself. No customers ever ask. If they do then explain that you took the Comp TIA A + course and you have X years of hands on experience. I know of a head IT guy at a major post production studio that has NO schooling, let alone any certificate. 
I use flat rate pricing per job (example: Diagnostic + hardware repair = $125.00 + parts reimbursement). This way the customer doesn't feel like you're trying to rack up a bill. Customer like it when you go the extra mile to provide a detailed report on what you did, along with tips on how to maintain their computer, backup data, avoid viruses. 

Sometimes you need to turn down certain jobs that might have dicey results, such as upgrading a CPU. 

I modeled my "Work Invoice" after another repair shop's agreement. The most important thing is to have them agree that you are not responsible for data loss period. That's the only thing that could cost you dearly in court. Have the customer sign it or walk away from the job. Also document exactly what items you are picking up to work on so there is no confusion later. If expensive parts need to be purchased then have them pay up front for the parts only. But keep in mind that if the cost of the repair exceeds half of what it would cost to buy a new or replacement computer then you are doing the customer a disservice! 

If they disappear and don't pay then take them to small claims. 

Magnetic bumper stickers are good advertising / name recognition too!



> Think of places you can advertise to the right clients online FOR FREE. It's worked wonders for me and anyone can do it.


What places would you suggest?


----------



## bilbus

I would download some stuff off bit torrent, lots of study videos and such are on there. Learnkey, CBTnuggets, testout.

You can take the tests and get the cert if you want, but if you are working for your self the test is not worth much. If you are working for somone else, it means much more.


----------



## JeffreyNYA

Honestly, if you were to go through this forum and just read over all the solved issues you would learn more real world issues that you ever will with any cert program. Plus if you are able to take some of the issues and duplicate them then fix thats the hands on you want. No training material is going to give you the knowledge you will need. You have to really learn by doing. So when you come to a problem that you don't know the answer for, thats great. They are the best problems to have. However I would not charge lots extra to research the issue. Just be fair.


----------



## bilbus

I disagree, i have learned a lot from the the study materials


----------



## JeffreyNYA

Never said you would not learn from study materials, I just said that you would learn more by doing and studying real issues like ones discussed daily on this forum. Now if all you want to do is study to pass a test, then by all means just read a book and do a few cbt's and brain dumps.


----------



## bilbus

I also disagree, you can learn by doing .. but it is also good to know the correct way to do things. A combination of both learning and experience is best.

Also learning tells you why you should do it a certain way.


----------



## JeffreyNYA

Reading a A+ book or a Windows XP book is not going to tell you how to remove that nasty spyware you just picked up. It may help you understand it a little, but until you actually jump in and try and fix it with help from others you won't know what your doing. So yes its reading info on the issue in question then putting it to work in real life. You really can't have one without the other. So your right, its the combo of both thats the best

Sorry for getting this thread so sidetracked.


----------



## Blade_Jones

Agreed that you need both A+ study and hands on experience. 

I think this thread illustrates why customer support repair people (fresh out of school) working for well known companies are known for steering people in the wrong direction. I worked on a computer recently. The guy was told by [censored] that he needed a new CPU and motherboard for about $250 (just for the parts - no labor). As it turned out the power supply was dead. Everything else worked fine.


----------



## bilbus

JeffreyNYA said:


> Reading a A+ book or a Windows XP book is not going to tell you how to remove that nasty spyware you just picked up. It may help you understand it a little, but until you actually jump in and try and fix it with help from others you won't know what your doing. So yes its reading info on the issue in question then putting it to work in real life. You really can't have one without the other. So your right, its the combo of both thats the best
> 
> Sorry for getting this thread so sidetracked.


spyware? why the hell would i want to be removing spyware. I don't think you want to be removing spyware as your job.


----------



## JeffreyNYA

So who fixes any spyware issue you get?

Anyway, if you are going to run a computer business you had better know how to first and for most prevent spyware and virues from getting on systems. But as we all know nothing is perfect, so you will need to know how to handle the issues when they come up. Unless you basically plan to have a complete restore available for every client from every day.

The thread is about running a computer repair business. If thats not your thing, great. But for others it is and for the right person it can be a great career, even if they have to remove spyware, which in and of its self could probably be a full time job. Not saying it would be fun though.


----------



## bilbus

the $8 a hour helpdesk guys.


----------



## drbacchoi

Dude there are a couple things you need to keep in mind when your opening a "computer business". 

1. Location. You may think that that business will come to you but without good traffic it won't. My advice is to get a sales business along side your maintenance.

2. In terms of billing, have an order of operation. A good computer tech would know that in his line of business he has to follow certain steps.
a. Identification of problem
b. Possible causes.
c. Identification of possible solutions.
d. Terminal problem.
e. Testing and BILLING!!
f. Implementation and further testing.

With this logic you can never go wrong and can never generate a business problem.
ALWAYS REMEMBER WITH BUSINESS - NEVER EVER TAKE UNPROFITABLE RISKS.

3. Never start a business like computers without transport, extra cash, and the law on your side.


----------



## Dominik

HEj I am also thinking of starting my own business. But I am having a huge problem with hosting my website. I am looking for free website creator. I was trying to do it as a website (you need to pay for hosting)so when it didn't work out I started looking for blog creators on the plenty of different websites. Guys please, does one of you did any site or a blog for yourself for free on any website, please any tips. Thanks


----------



## bilbus

You want someone to work for free, so you can use your site to make money .. sounds unfair to me.


----------



## Blade_Jones

I also recommend reading a MCDST (Exam 70-271) book. Much of it is redundant after taking the A + course and some of it seems overkill in detail, but there is still a lot of stuff to be learned from the book. I got mine used off of Ebay for less than $18.00. I also bought "1PC Disaster and Recovery [Paperback] by Chase, Kate J." for less than $10.00 used. All good supplementary reading.


----------



## JBENI

I want to have a part time computer repair business do I need a DBA? Please anybody advice thank you.


----------



## Blade_Jones

> I want to have a part time computer repair business do I need a DBA?


Do you mean legally? No. You can do whatever you want. A DBA would be a little more "professional" in that you could have people write checks payable to the name of your business rather than to your name. Banks won't deposit checks in a business name unless you show your DBA legal paper work, which doesn't cost much. Just make sure you are protected from major lawsuits if you do business under a DBA. (For example: You are not liable for data loss. Disputes go to arbitration.) Look at the legal mumbo jumbo on work orders used by other repair places. Tailor your own based on it. Make SURE the customer signs it. 

Corporations are much more complex than most people know. You have to follow corporate formalities, that most of companies that assist you in getting incorporated DON'T tell you about. For example you need a separate phone line, physical address, separate checking account, board of director's meetings, you have to pay taxes every year ($800 a year in California!!!!), don't mix business and personal expenses, you have to pay the FICA fee every year if you employ yourself, etc, etc, etc. It's so aggravating that I am dissolving my S-Corp. I have mine mainly for other business endeavors that I do, but I am just saying that I do not recommend forming a corp to protect against lawsuits if you do part time computer repair. Protect yourself by the wording of the work invoice.


----------



## JBENI

Thanks John Blade, another question, i am able to have a web site? to promote my part time repair computer little business?


----------



## Blade_Jones

Who is stopping you from creating a website?:4-dontkno

I should also mention that legally I don't think you even have to file for a dba to do business under a fictitious name. If you don't need to cash checks in the business name then maybe you have no need to even pay $100 to form a DBA. In either case if someone wanted to sue you they would sue you personally. That's every plaintiff's goal.


----------



## JBENI

No one is stopping me, but I'm just concerned that the IRS will say something, since I will be making money from it. What do you suggest? I have it ready, it only needs to be up on the internet. I will just be doing this part time. Do most people have their web site without permissions? Thanks for your Help!!!


----------



## Blade_Jones

It's not against the law for an individual to create a web site, earn money off of a website, etc. Why would it be?


----------



## JBENI

Year, you are right, but you know what they say, that if you make money off of something the IRS want its part, what is your opinion? Thanks Again..


----------



## JeffreyNYA

You just need to report it as part of your yearly income. Just like you do with your job or with winning money.


----------



## JBENI

Thank You, Jeffrey NYA, and under what line do i do that? I will also investigate the Form from the IRS. Thans a lot everybody for your Help!!!!


----------



## JeffreyNYA

could not tell you off the top of my head. My taxes now are not that easy so I have an accountant do everything.

Just get quicken or turbo tax to help with that.


----------



## JBENI

Good, ok thanks, so to have a Web Site a don't need any type of permission? or License? Thanks for your Help!!!


----------



## JeffreyNYA

nope, build any type of website that you want. It really comes down to what you can think up to build and what you can afford to build


----------



## neonjuice

I like many posters here, also hate fixing computers for friends / family. i simply will not fix anybodies computer now. I spent 6 hours repairing one computer for my wife's friend and never again. 90% of problems I ever saw, could have been prevented by safe browsing / looking after the computer. I work in web programming now and start college in September for computer science. I want to be an actual software developer or a computer scientist. I would have a breakdown if I were to deal with customers on a tech level each day. 

I have seen the computers that came from unclean homes and they were sticky on the inside and smelled of cat pee.


----------



## neonjuice

JBENI said:


> Thanks John Blade, another question, i am able to have a web site? to promote my part time repair computer little business?


I did work under contract once and it is legal to promote yourself. No different than a flyer or business card. Just gotta pay taxes for what you do. I had the 1099 tax forms for MIS earnings.


----------



## moniker

I wanted to add that I've been doing repair for a while and nobody has ever asked, "are you X-certified?" 

Also, there are a couple communities centered around computer repair businesses that helped me, including Technibble and VRB.



> I like many posters here, also hate fixing computers for friends / family.


So true. The only reason I don't "hate" doing it for my customers is the cash.


----------



## ljkjr

AF3;

There is no regulation for certification in the computer repair business.


----------

